# What is a galaxy?



## NerdyCheshire

So I have decided to get a new betta I love Halfmoon plakats the most, my favourite colouring tends to be a salamander type. But I am seeing breeders use the word "galaxy" on some. I cannot seem to determine what kind of colouring galaxy implies. Could anyone explain?
Thanks!!!


----------



## F8LFighterFish

If I'm not mistaken the galaxy bettas I've seen are just a mix of dragon scale that doesn't cover whole body so it creates a star a like pattern. I may be incorrect but other breders may know more about them.


----------



## indjo

Sorry, I don't follow new commercial labels specially if they don't show genetically specific traits that breeds true.

If the Galaxy is a partial dragon, then it won't breed true. Eventually they will produce full drgns and lose the "galaxy" labelling.


----------



## NerdyCheshire

This is the guys that caught my attention, he is marketed as a fancy koi galaxy HMPK. Not sure if it is all marketing but I do like the overall feel and look of the guy and the seller has been very helpful and nice.


----------



## F8LFighterFish

If you like him get him. I mysrlf wouldn't breed him since he doesn't have perfect finnage. But like i said it's just my opinion. You get the betta you like. Don't let anyone persuade you to get one you don't like looking at since he'll be yours. Hope it helps. He is stunning though.


----------



## ryry2012

If you like his coloring in the picture, don't go for it. He will marble and change colors. I won't be surprised if he will look totally different in a few months...


----------



## indjo

Searchibg the internet was more confusing than anything so I asked hrutan, former member



> A type of marble with independent dragon or metallic scales so that it shows in flecks like stars. Instead of in large patches like a samurai.


Conclusion: ppl are miss labelling their fish with attractive names, though it doesn't fit the criteria. Here is an example I found on ebay: blue galaxy super red koi dragon . . . . How can super red carry other color.

Genetically speaking, fancy and koi probably carry marble genes thus will go through color changes. Since marbles are unpredictable, patterns may also change. Like ryry said, if you like the color pattern, it will probably change in time.


----------



## NerdyCheshire

thank you for the feedback. I am not intending to breed just looking for a new buddy. I am aware of the marble gene and it does fascinate me in some way. I never had a marble before, most my previous bettas were either opaque, dragon or salamander.

I was interested in owning a marble or a mask betta of some kind but I have found most local breeders here have been selling koi hmpk, and those are also said to have marble genes and will stop looking like koi over time.

Why are marbles and galaxys gain si much popularity?


----------



## indjo

Not really sure, but guessing maintaining koi pattern is difficult due to the marbling. And koi x koi do not produce 100% koi. Many fancy coloring will appear.

Acheiving drgn/metallic as flecks in a balanced pattern is difficult. They often appear as patches. So if color pattern do turn out that way, it could be considered "special". Not sure if galaxy must carry marble to allow such patterns.


----------



## RickyTan

Galaxy refers to koi/marbles with partial dragon scaling/ partial metallic scaling. 

Why they are popular? They have a huge presence in the market because they sell fast. People want colorful/rare/flashy/unique fish.


----------



## justkeepswimming27

It is my understanding that "galaxy" indicates that the Koi has some blue (preferably in the form of flashy "star" like spots and patterns) along with the possible thicker or metallic scales that all come together to give a "galaxy" or starry night look. "True" Koi are not supposed to display blue coloration, but "galaxy" koi can. I don't know if it is a judging feature, or if it is only a breeding/labeling feature right now. Technically I think your betta looks more fancy marbled rather than truly Koi/Galaxy Koi. It's all semantics though, and I think he is beautiful.


----------



## Sofiallroberts

I think that my new fish that I stumbled upon at walmart😂😂 is a galaxy can someone tell me if I am correct. I attached a picture his name is blueberry.


----------



## mvang85

Sofiallroberts said:


> I think that my new fish that I stumbled upon at walmart😂😂 is a galaxy can someone tell me if I am correct. I attached a picture his name is blueberry.


That is not a galaxy. A Galaxy is a Koi betta with iridescent blue scales. See example below:


----------



## Nelvick

My Male HMPK Galaxy


----------



## Daniel Micallef

I bouth a candy form and i wish to know what this kind of betta has particular


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Welcome to the Forum, Daniel Micallef!

Sellers/breeders find that giving a pattern a new, fancy name gets them more $$. I am constantly amazed at the plethora of trade names that pop up when the real name will not sell. :dunno:

A "Galaxy" is a marble Betta and thus is not stable. It is not a Koi. Here is the explanation from a Koi breeder:

Marble and Koi are for sure not the same and galaxy are not koi either. Iridescent scales make the galaxy (trade name) because the breeders of the first galaxy marbles thought the scattered iridescent scales looked like a galaxy of stars in the night sky or so the story goes. Genetically speaking, today most fancy and marble probably carry marble genes thus will go through color changes through out the life of the fish. Since marbles are unpredictable, patterns may also change. And with USA and Europe standards so messed up and so many standards are far apart and incorrect people think marble are koi.

A photo would help but if your Betta has scattered iridescent scales like Nelvick's Plakat, it can be called "Galaxy."


----------

